# netBeans - Wie relative Referenzen in der initComponent



## hoppithek (22. Nov 2004)

Moinsen,


wie sicherlich jedem IDE user bekannt nutzen diese meist abspulte Pfade in den automatisch generierten CodeSegmenten.

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es einen (einfachen) Weg gibt netBeans (nutze 3.6) so zu konfigurieren, dass beim GUI-Edeting nicht immer das javax.sing.SomeComponent sonstern einfach nur Component genutzt wird. Quasi dass netBeans *import javax.swing.*;* der Klasse voranstellt und dafür nur noch die relativen Pfade in der initComponents und dementsprechend hoffentlich auch in den VariablenDeklarationen benutzt.


Der Code würde dadurch sehr viel besser leserlich werden. schliesslich nutzt ja auch kein Mensch immer die absoluten Pfade. Die dadurch nicht mehr nutzbaren Klassennamen sind wohl ein gern gezahlter Preis für einen vernünftig lesbaren Code. Abgesehen davon ist es wohl eh nicht ratsam Klassennamen zu nutzen die schon im Swing-Package Einsatz finden.



Man dankt für jede Antwort.



Greetz hoppithek


----------



## hoppithek (22. Nov 2004)

Wollt nochmal reinfragen ob ihr denn nun wißt was ich meine.

Denke


Greetz


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Nov 2004)

Setze den Cursor auf die zu importierende Klasse und drücke die Tastenkombination [Alt]+[Shift]+I
Und es gibt ein Import Managing Tool, zu finden unter Tools oder Options.


----------



## hoppithek (28. Nov 2004)

Danke für den Tipp, hat bislang zwar noch nicht zum Erfolg geführt, im Auto-Generated Code wird weiterhin singel-name-import (denke das ist hier für netbeans das Fachwort) also der komplette packagePfad.Classsname angegeben.


Aber ich werd mich in die Richtung mal weiter schlauer machen.


Danke erstmal


Greetz hoppithek


----------

